# D20 Supers...



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jun 1, 2002)

I was just wondering what the status of this product is.  I'm still very interested in getting my hands on it.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 1, 2002)

It got a litle waylaid with all the server problem, but it's pretty much done. Art should be finished in the next couple of days, and then it's off to layout.

We're also including a sample mini-setting (about 15 pages or so) -- ""A near-street level hero setting where divine champions and repentant demons fight the supernatural forces of the father of all vampires".  It's set in New York and written by Nemmerle. If it proves popular we might develop it into a full setting book later.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jun 1, 2002)

Sounds interesting.  I look forward to it.


----------



## kingpaul (Jun 12, 2002)

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> *Sounds interesting.  I look forward to it.  *



I agree...can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Dartnet X (Jun 14, 2002)

Can't waight.

Dartnet X


----------



## FullTinCan (Jun 14, 2002)

*Stunned & Amazed by the Preview*

Okay Morrus, I am stunned and amazed by the preview of the d20 Supers in Asgard 6.  I am not all that interested in running a Supers game, but the apparent modularity of the system has me giddy.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Jun 19, 2002)

Art is looking good.


----------



## Horacio (Jun 20, 2002)

When? When? RangerWicket, when will it be released?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 20, 2002)

Horacio, you get a cookie, because you are helping promote the book in the d20 system games forum.  Thank you for that.  As for the deadline, I think we're shooting for a release around July 17th.  It'll be waiting for you when you get back from vacation.  

This is the Sage Mentor prestige class.  It fits characters ranging from Professor Xavier, to that old guy Buffy hangs out with, and perhaps even Alfred Pennyworth.  Of course, it also works for any type of mentor or teacher, in or out of the supers genre.


----------



## Horacio (Jun 20, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Horacio, you get a cookie, because you are helping promote the book in the d20 system games forum.  Thank you for that.  As for the deadline, I think we're shooting for a release around July 17th.  It'll be waiting for you when you get back from vacation.
> *




Thanks a lot, RangeWickett !!!!

But I must say that if I promote it in the d20 system games forum is because of the preview in Asgard. Man, that preview caught me fully. I was looking for a d20 supers game since the d20 began. I haven't liked any of the different proposals, I thought I would never find a d20 equivalent to Hero System, flexible but broad enough to simulate any comic. And when I read Asgard I knew I had found the game I was waiting for. From now, consider me a d20 Supers fanboy 

I will buy it when I will arrive from vacation. And I will bein a campaign right then (I have some cool ideas for a d20 supers campaign), And not only that, I will begin a Story Hour, I hope it will be the first d20 supers story hour. That's is a promise.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 20, 2002)

This is an illustration for the Detective prestige class.

The caption here: Detectives like the Shade are willing to go to any lengths to get the information they need.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 20, 2002)

This is an image of Blitz Jagger, The Shade, who is featured in this issue of Asgard. If you're familiar with the Will Eisner comic "The Spirit," then Blitz might look a little familiar.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 20, 2002)

Larcen is a modern-day villainess, who at puberty developed a power that makes her immune to fatigue. She has nearly inexhaustible energy, and is thus very strong, agile, and physically tough. Later, as she turned her natural talents to crime, she acquired an experimental device that could create objects out of force. She paid an exorbitant sum and had the device installed into her body, so with a mere thought, her own natural energy can power the device, creating nearly any object she can imagine, but she is unable to create forcefields beyond the range of touch. She favors whips and swords, but is adept at creating thousands of tools for any of the various tasks she must perform as a cat burgular.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 20, 2002)

This is Zidi Wheatling, the Halfling Titan. Blessed by the fey as a child, she has magically empowered strength and toughness. We have a few fantasy super heroes, to show that you can use superpowers in any setting.


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *This is Zidi Wheatling, the Halfling Titan. Blessed by the fey as a child, she has magically empowered strength and toughness. We have a few fantasy super heroes, to show that you can use superpowers in any setting. *




That's awesome.... a halfling dual-wielding Final Fantasy blades...


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 29, 2002)

You . . . you got the reference.  And you were kind enough to point it out.  I'd kiss you if I could.  Or, at least, the artist would.  She's always looking for feedback, and she had a lot of fun doing the Zidi piece.

Did you notice that she also has Squall's scar from FF8, and has freaky pants like Tidus in FF10.  And I think there's something on her that looks like FF9's main character, Zidane.  

I'll tell Jessie someone got the homage; she'll be happy to hear it.


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *And I think there's something on her that looks like FF9's main character, Zidane.   *




Heh... I think it's the hair man... I think it's the hair


----------

